

Customer Service is the New Marketing (Zappos) - kevinxray
http://www.fastcompany.com/1583321/zappos-marketing-chief-customer-service-is-the-new-marketing

======
rajat
The one thing a company should never outsource is customer service. That's
where you meet your customers directly, where you have a chance to make a
customer for life, and you put it in someone else's hands? Only someone
schooled in mismanagement in some MBA program would think that is a nice place
to save some money.

